# Studio Fix Liquid + Loose Blot Powder



## mrstucker (Mar 10, 2006)

OH MY GOD!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just got these in today -

Let me tell you, I've found a new HG!   First of all, you need to know that I've NEVER worn foundation, because they all make me feel like I'm wearing a mask...NOT THIS ONE!!!

And the powder..oh the powder!     So perfect, even BE can't compare.

If you haven't ordered this, do!    I love it!


----------



## tARYNC808 (Mar 10, 2006)

I got my studio fix yesterday, it is absolutley amazing!.. so light, makes your skin seem completely flawless..


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2006)

girls i agree COMPLETELY! mrs tucker that's the same reason i've never worn liquid foundation cos i always HATED how it felt. this one, it doesn't even feel like i'm wearing anything.. i love it!  oh, and the loose blot...


----------



## stuntpilot (Mar 10, 2006)

Great. Now I have to go buy it.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I think someone should put a Before and After pic with these products...Cause I want to see how it looks.  Sounds so tempting but damn it I only have 23 bucks left on my gift card argh! I want to get all of the new stuff


----------



## User34 (Mar 10, 2006)

I got the  compact blot powder today but I was debating on the loose or compact. But anyway.. the MA applied it on and OMG... no more shine. I am a greasy girl.. lol.. sad but true and it's been about 1 hr. so far and no shine yet.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 11, 2006)

I said I would never ever ever use liquid foundation...now I just godda try this one.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 11, 2006)

i never liked the idea of liquid foundation but omg liquid fix is so amazing. sooo light and velvety. can barely even notice anything on my face. i have the blot powder in the compact form so i thought i wouldnt get tempting by the loose version but wow. it is so finely milled that when you stick your finger in the powder you literally can't feel it. like air i'm telling you. i have peach fuzz so it kinda makes me look powdery but nothing a little spritz of fix+ can't remedy. i'm in love.
but if you're gonna get definitely get checked for color because it runs a little different. i'm a studio tech nc30, fix c4 and liquid fix nw25 hahaha but the blot was the same, both medium.


----------



## Jude (Mar 11, 2006)

OMG... stop talking, stop talking!  lalalalalalala.... I don't hear you!

Okay, I do.  I just bought a boat load of Pure Luxe convinced that liquid foundation and my face will never be friends.  Now I am hearing all these good things about it.  Y'all know that I am going end up with it... I have to try it.


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 11, 2006)

Jude,

Mineral Makeup is good for the skin. I have not had a serious breakout since I used mineral makeup. I am acne prone skin and have very bad acne scars. I only use liquid and cream foundation on special ocassions. You made a good choice.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 11, 2006)

Can someone gives us an update & review after wearing this for a week or so? Wanna check for break-outs.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_Can someone gives us an update & review after wearing this for a week or so? Wanna check for break-outs._

 
shygirl, i've worn it for two days now and i can tell u - _sometimes_ with the fix powder, i get 1 or 2 pimples if i wear it too often.. _so far_, with the liquid i haven't had anything pop up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'll let u know next week tho!


----------



## shygirl (Mar 11, 2006)

Oooo! Thank you! I usually get a bad reaction after a day or two! *grabs purse and runs to MAC*  Be back in a few hours!!!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Mar 11, 2006)

I am OBSESSED with this new foundation! It really is amazing. I'm liking the Loose Blot a lot, too, though it runs LIGHT-- I'm PPP and the Medium is perfect on me.

Let's just hope the SF Fluid doesn't break me out... if it doesn't, definite HG status for me. I'm planning on mixing it with Strobe Cream next time for a dewier look, so we'll see how that works.


----------



## anuy (Mar 11, 2006)

i'm still not convinced i need the loose blot cus i already have the pressed. convince me! hehehe


----------



## absolut_blonde (Mar 11, 2006)

FWIW, I find the loose a lot less chalky. It's better for setting makeup... The pressed is okay for touchups, though.


----------



## Jude (Mar 11, 2006)

I just came home with a Studio Fix Liquid in NW25 and Loose Blot Powder in Medium Dark and a new 187.  This is hands down, the nicest liquid foundation that I have ever tried.  It gives me such a smooth makeup type and it blends seamlessly for me.  I am going to wear it for a week and see how it goes with the oilies and makeup seperation.  That is the biggest issue that I have with mineral makeup.  By 3:00 my forehead is an oil slick and the powder starts to break up. 

Pure Luxe is the best mineral makeup that I have ever tried, especially in dealing with the oil issue but I still get some slickies :/

Let's see how the Studio Fix Liquid works out.


----------



## Jude (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *absolut_blonde* 
_FWIW, I find the loose a lot less chalky. It's better for setting makeup... The pressed is okay for touchups, though._

 

Absolutely.  The loose is silkier and it just disappears on the skin.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 11, 2006)

I am loving the Studio Fix liquid...I sold it to every customer I had today!!  I found, though, that the colors are running a little light (at least for me)...I nromally wear NW 20-23 or an N4 and NW 20 was too light on me...I have to use NW 25 and it looks perfect (every other product that's NW 25 is too dark on me)


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 12, 2006)

that's weird, cause it runs dark on me! NW15 for me is too dark....havent tried my NC15 yet..but I SO want this to work for me without it causing breakouts! so we shall see...


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 12, 2006)

I have to agree. . .I absolutely *LOVE* the StudioFx Liquid and with the Loose Blot powder, it is perfection!  Finally MAC has a foundation and powder for us who don't have dry skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (my skin is like an oil rig and this stayed matte or dewy all day.  select spf ain't got shit on this stuff.)  It feels baby soft too.

My only complaint?  Even the NC15 is freakin' dark!  The lightest colour is a half-shade darker than my neck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, yeah, increasing the colour range would be wonderful.  but I'll be there in about a week anyway with tanning, so it's all good.  but there are a lot of girls even lighter than me (I wear NW20 in the Select SPF), so I know everybody isn't going to be able to be matched in this.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_that's weird, cause it runs dark on me! NW15 for me is too dark....havent tried my NC15 yet..but I SO want this to work for me without it causing breakouts! so we shall see..._

 

the NW _is_ darker than the NC this time...in general.  normally I wear an NW, but I had to wear the NC because the NW was way too dark.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Mar 12, 2006)

Maybe it's just me, but I'm not finding the NC15 dark at all... and I am very fair. It's a perfect match-- even in natural light (believe me, I checked and re-checked a couple times to see how it was wearing & whether or not it oxidized).


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 12, 2006)

Dude, I got a bottle of this stuff today!  BUT

I got the Studio Fix Fluid in NC 44, and a Studio Touch-Up Stick in NC 45.. is that right?

ALSO how do you wear concealer and foundation together? which goes first?


----------



## Janelleleo (Mar 12, 2006)

The second I read this topic I realized that my credit card was going to be mad at me. Sounds like I'll have to try these!


----------



## so_siqqq (Mar 12, 2006)

I asked for a sample today and the MA gave me NC20 and NC25. I just tried NC20 two hours ago and the color match is perfect and I only needed a bit to cover my whole face. I normally wear NC20 in Select Tint and Select SPF. I hope Studio Fix Fluid doesn't break me out because I think this might just be my HG.


----------



## AppleLolaX (Mar 12, 2006)

i am nc35 but the SA gave me nc37! i think its too dark... everyone else is getting the same color match or shades lower!


----------



## angela (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleLolaX* 
_i am nc35 but the SA gave me nc37! i think its too dark... everyone else is getting the same color match or shades lower!_

 
me too! i'm a NC35 but the MA matched me with NC30.. its a perfect match for me IMO! Exchange it now girl!!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 
_I have to agree. . .I absolutely *LOVE* the StudioFx Liquid and with the Loose Blot powder, it is perfection!  Finally MAC has a foundation and powder for us who don't have dry skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (my skin is like an oil rig and this stayed matte or dewy all day.  select spf ain't got shit on this stuff.)  It feels baby soft too.

My only complaint?  Even the NC15 is freakin' dark!  The lightest colour is a half-shade darker than my neck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, yeah, increasing the colour range would be wonderful.  but I'll be there in about a week anyway with tanning, so it's all good.  but there are a lot of girls even lighter than me (I wear NW20 in the Select SPF), so I know everybody isn't going to be able to be matched in this.





the NW is darker than the NC this time...in general.  normally I wear an NW, but I had to wear the NC because the NW was way too dark._

 



because of this post IM MOSDEF GETTING IT NOW!See what you did!


----------



## anuy (Mar 12, 2006)

*SIGH* you guys talked me into getting the liquid foundation and the loose blot. which means i need the 136 to apply the blot. no wonder i'm a starving college student.... my fridge isn't stocked but my traincase sure is!


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 12, 2006)

Studio Fix Fluid is amazing! Why did I have to find so many crappy foundations before this came out? (I guess it makes me appreciate this one more.) It's not too matte, but not glowy, it covers well without being cakey... omg, MAC is just getting better and better at what they do.

And what?! We have a video tutorial foruM!?


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serendipityii* 
_Studio Fix Fluid is amazing! Why did I have to find so many crappy foundations before this came out? (I guess it makes me appreciate this one more.) It's not too matte, but not glowy, it covers well without being cakey... omg, MAC is just getting better and better at what they do.

And what?! We have a video tutorial foruM!?_

 
Video tutorial? What? Lol...


----------



## Sanne (Mar 12, 2006)

little Q: is the loose blot powder also suitable for dry skin? I figured you all use it to set the foundation, like translucent powder would?


----------



## Shawna (Mar 12, 2006)

So my skin hates this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I so wanted to love this foundation, but I don't think it is very suitable for dry skin.  I wore it yesterday and it kind of made my skin itch.  Then this morning I had big patches of dry flakey skin.  When I tried to use it today, it burned my face so bad I had to wash it off right away.  Sigh, it has to go back.


----------



## BabyFu18 (Mar 12, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of how well this covers?  I cannot get to the post people were talking about with the pictures in it.  I'm really interested in this foundation, but I think I will have to go to the counter to check it out because normally NW15 is the shade I could use (but in studio fix powder it's a little darker on me than I would like), so I'm hoping I'll be able to find a color I can wear in the liquid.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_So my skin hates this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so wanted to love this foundation, but I don't think it is very suitable for dry skin. I wore it yesterday and it kind of made my skin itch. Then this morning I had big patches of dry flakey skin. When I tried to use it today, it burned my face so bad I had to wash it off right away. Sigh, it has to go back._

 
I have very dry skin and I love it, but I use a very rich moisturiser underneath it (Estee Lauder Daywear Cream-- the dry skin version).

Strangely, though, Studio Fix Fluid dries my skin out less than other, seemingly more emollient foundations like Select SPF and Estee Lauder Lucidity. Not sure why that is, as those 2 go on a lot greasier, yet they also dry me out more!

And for whoever asked about dry skin with loose blot: I find the loose blot a lot less drying than the pressed. I just dust it on very lightly, though.


----------



## peanut (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been using this for 2 days now. It's a really nice foundation! Gives you more coverage but still looks natural. I normally wear NW20 in the StudioTech and I bought this in NW20. MAC MAs said that they hadn't noticed the colors being lighter or darker than usual, but that the NC colors were definitely more yellow, and a lot of customers chose NW instead. I did notice that NW20 wasn't quite as cool (warm in MAC world!) as other formulas I've used.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I just came home with a Studio Fix Liquid in NW25 and Loose Blot Powder in Medium Dark and a new 187._

 
Woah, Jude i thought you were a NC40 usually? Why the huge jump to NW25 even if this foundation shades run differently?

I can't wait to try SF Fluid, but i'm really worried that i'm going to end up with the wrong colour or that they won't have my colour at all. It took me like a year and half to find the right colour in pressed Studio Fix!


----------



## Demosthenes (Mar 13, 2006)

I love it... but my own problem is that it doesn't photograph true to color.  I'm using NC40 and Medium Dark loose blot powder, which is a perfect skin match in natural and artificial light, but the second a flash hits it, it turns Kabuki white.  I'm not a fan of putting liquid foundation on my neck and chest (because of staining, etc.) but I think that's the only way I can fix the awful mask effect in the photos.  I tried bronzer to warm up the color, but it still doesn't fix it.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_I love it... but my own problem is that it doesn't photograph true to color.  I'm using NC40 and Medium Dark loose blot powder, which is a perfect skin match in natural and artificial light, but the second a flash hits it, it turns Kabuki white.  I'm not a fan of putting liquid foundation on my neck and chest (because of staining, etc.) but I think that's the only way I can fix the awful mask effect in the photos.  I tried bronzer to warm up the color, but it still doesn't fix it._

 

Omg...I thought that this new Studio Fix Fluid was not gonna be bad with the camera.At least thats what my mac employee friend said and what they all told her when she went to update.Hmmmmmm I need a sample right now!I know that studio fix powder makes u look like a ghost with the camera flashes.Even if u tone it with a bronzer.I'ver also tried this technique.


----------



## Jude (Mar 13, 2006)

I wore Studio Fix Liquid (set with Loose Blot Powder) for the whole day and my lord peeps..... it is LLLLLOOOOOOOVE.

By 3:30 my skin looked dewey, there was no foundation breakage whatsoever and all I needed was a slight touchup with Pure Luxe Dry Eraser.  

I am going to keep my wait and see attitude for the rest of the week, in case I break out or something.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 13, 2006)

All these great reviews are wonderful to hear!  I can't wait to get mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I know the coverage is good with the foundation - in your opinion, is the consealor pencil a must have?  I am trying to budget here, and I want it all!


----------



## angelwings (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I wore Studio Fix Liquid (set with Loose Blot Powder) for the whole day and my lord peeps..... it is LLLLLOOOOOOOVE.

By 3:30 my skin looked dewey, there was no foundation breakage whatsoever and all I needed was a slight touchup with Pure Luxe Dry Eraser. 

I am going to keep my wait and see attitude for the rest of the week, in case I break out or something._

 
What do you mean by "foundation breakage"?


----------



## ll*sugar (Mar 14, 2006)

ahh one of the MAC makeup arists put on NC20 on me and it looked kind of unnatural cause of the bright light in the store.. is this the same for everyone else? but when i went home it looked flawless cause my house isn't as bright.. but at the store it wasn't that bad.. it was just very obvious that i was wearing foundation and it seems like the new studio fix liquid is supposed to look really natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is this the same for everyone else?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone who is usually a C tried any of these foundations? I am hoping that for once I can actually use one of these foundations everyone is raving about


----------



## Wattage (Mar 14, 2006)

*Too dry for me...*

I got a sample of the NC15 and the match was flawless. Unfortunately, this foundation is too drying for my skin right now. Maybe in the summer it will be better. Too bad because you ladies are right - it is a beautiful product!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 
_Anyone who is usually a C tried any of these foundations? I am hoping that for once I can actually use one of these foundations everyone is raving about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i'm C6 in the compact, and they matched me to NC45 in the fluid.. it's killer!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i'm C6 in the compact, and they matched me to NC45 in the fluid.. it's killer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I could kiss you! You have just made my day!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 14, 2006)

I went to my counter and it was already there! I was so excited to see it! I got a sample in NC42 and i'm hoping it'll work for me (i'm NC43 usually).

*Question for everyone*

Have you all just used it over your moisturiser or did you use a primer?
And did you use powder over it or just leave it on it's own?


----------



## so_siqqq (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I went to my counter and it was already there! I was so excited to see it! I got a sample in NC42 and i'm hoping it'll work for me (i'm NC43 usually).

*Question for everyone*

Have you all just used it over your moisturiser or did you use a primer?
And did you use powder over it or just leave it on it's own?_

 
It was a bit drying when I used a light-oil free moisturizer underneath it. Tomorrow I will try it out with Photo Finish Primer. So you could use either or depending on your preference though you can wear moisturiser underneath a primer. I believe most primers though reccomend applying moisturizer before applying the primer itself.

I also think you really need to set any type of liquid/cream foundation with powder to help make it last longer. But yeah, I used regular Blot Powder and I didn't need to really touch up much for a couple of hours.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks, i'm just asking as i want to know if most people are loving it just as a straight up foundation applied over moisturiser or if specific skin prep is helping it as i want to make the most of my 'test run' with the sample i have tomorrow, i want to see how the foundation really is like itself and so i like to test thing like this out usually without primer/powder with it first so that how it acts isn't made to look better/worse by the additional products (does that make any sense?)..even though i would probably wear primer/powder with it when i start to wear it properly.

But..Studio Fix always goes orange on me unless i wear primer underneath..so i'm wondering if this foundation does the same thing and if i should just wear it over primer in this one chance i have to test it properly.


----------



## so_siqqq (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Thanks, i'm just asking as i want to know if most people are loving it just as a straight up foundation applied over moisturiser or if specific skin prep is helping it as i want to make the most of my 'test run' with the sample i have tomorrow, i want to see how the foundation really is like itself and so i like to test thing like this out usually without primer/powder with it first so that how it acts isn't made to look better/worse by the additional products (does that make any sense?)..even though i would probably wear primer/powder with it when i start to wear it properly.

But..Studio Fix always goes orange on me unless i wear primer underneath..so i'm wondering if this foundation does the same thing and if i should just wear it over primer in this one chance i have to test it properly._

 
I have combo skin that gets WICKED oily in the T-zone area and I haven't really noticed any change in color when I wear SFF. 

Also when I first tried this I didn't even prep my face and is still looked fantastic. But I'd probably do trial and error to see what works best since everyones skin is different.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 15, 2006)

First post! lol...

Anyways figured I would add in my 2 cents into this since I picked up this foundation last Friday...

They matched me in the store to a NW20, and I also picked up the pressed blot powder (since I normally needed to fix up my foundation during the day using my old pressed powder (haven't had to make any touchups with SFLiquid)), although I might try out the loose powder as well.

Couple of things I have noticed while using this for the last 4 days...

Less is More...  I've been getting used to liquid application since it's been forever since I've used a liquid foundation.  I found that I've been having better luck placing just a little dot in my mixing pan that my brush completely absords, rather than enough to have foundation remaining in the tray after the first pass.

This way I can get a very fine(thin) layer on my face (I was having trouble with the, "mask effect" that liquids tend to give, and I hate looking like I'm wearing foundation).  By keeping the amount of SFLiquid on my brush very light, I've been able to eliminate looking like I'm wearing foundation, but I'm still getting complete coverage.

This also eliminated the "darkness" I was getting while initially using the product.  When I was matched in the store, i looked great, but when I did it myself for the first few times, I thought that my NW20 was a shade or two too dark for my skin.  Once i figured out how to apply less foundation, the color of my NW20 lightened up (it matches my skin now).  Plus the blot powder lightens the foundation as well.

I'm also using a 187 to apply this foundation.

So thats my expierence... So far i'm loving it, haven't had to touchup my foundation at all while I've been at work.  I think with anything, application is key.  Since with a liquid, it's a lot easier to apply too much.  Go for less, since you can always apply more.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_OMG... stop talking, stop talking!  lalalalalalala.... I don't hear you!

Okay, I do.  I just bought a boat load of Pure Luxe convinced that liquid foundation and my face will never be friends.  Now I am hearing all these good things about it.  Y'all know that I am going end up with it... I have to try it._

 
hahahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so funny


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_Can someone gives us an update & review after wearing this for a week or so? Wanna check for break-outs._

 

A little late on the reply but I bought it the day it came out and I've used it everyday since then, it goes on at like 6am and i don't get home til 7pm, and it's still wonderful looking. I normally break out from just bout every foundation and I was expecting this to do the same, but I haven't had any extra pimples. I also have dry skin really bad and it doesn't make it more noticable like some foundations. By the way, the moistureblend foundation made me breakout 2 new pimples a day..


----------



## devin (Mar 15, 2006)

i totally agree. i do the same thing and it comes out looking wonderful. i dot a small amount in a dish and dab my 187 brush in it and then apply to my face in circular motions and it is enough to cover my entire face. you need only a small amount. i have been wearing it for a few days without a problem.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_
Less is More...  I've been getting used to liquid application since it's been forever since I've used a liquid foundation.  I found that I've been having better luck placing just a little dot in my mixing pan that my brush completely absords, rather than enough to have foundation remaining in the tray after the first pass.

This way I can get a very fine(thin) layer on my face (I was having trouble with the, "mask effect" that liquids tend to give, and I hate looking like I'm wearing foundation).  By keeping the amount of SFLiquid on my brush very light, I've been able to eliminate looking like I'm wearing foundation, but I'm still getting complete coverage.


I'm also using a 187 to apply this foundation.

So thats my expierence... So far i'm loving it, haven't had to touchup my foundation at all while I've been at work.  I think with anything, application is key.  Since with a liquid, it's a lot easier to apply too much.  Go for less, since you can always apply more._


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 15, 2006)

I wore mine today and I LOVE IT! It does everything everyone's already said and really does give a dewy yet semi matte finish! And lasts all day without shine and best of all they excluded my shade - NC43 - but NC42 is yellow and golden enough that it is the perfect shade i've always wanted - i.e. between NC42 and NC43!!


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 15, 2006)

This stuff is pure heaven in a bottle.  It goes on so nicely and my face doesn't get as oily as it does with other foundations!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 15, 2006)

I hate my skin, I hate my skin grrrrr.  I loved how it looked on me and everyone here keeps reminding me how awesome it was and my stupid skin got itchy red patches from it.  *grumbles and shakes fists*


----------



## makeup_junkie (Mar 16, 2006)

Jesus.  I KNEW I shouldn't have read this thread.  I guess I'll have to go try it tomorrow.  I've been using BE for the past few months and it's okay.....I still get oily.  I *really* hope this stuff works for me.  I HATE liquid foundation more than anything in the world.  I'm going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## ll*sugar (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ll*sugar* 
_ahh one of the MAC makeup arists put on NC20 on me and it looked kind of unnatural cause of the bright light in the store.. is this the same for everyone else? but when i went home it looked flawless cause my house isn't as bright.. but at the store it wasn't that bad.. it was just very obvious that i was wearing foundation and it seems like the new studio fix liquid is supposed to look really natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is this the same for everyone else?_

 
anyoneee??


----------



## legaleagle (Mar 16, 2006)

*Just got*

mine today.  NC15 is a perfect match for me.  I had been test-driving it, and went to my counter during lunch to get it.  

It controls my oilies really well.  

FYI, I use Moistureblend concealor, sunscreen, Prep & Prime Skin, and then apply Studio Fix Liquid with a foundation brush.  

I like it better than my Chanel DPF compact foundation.


----------



## spendtoomuch (Mar 16, 2006)

*studio fix fluid foundaton.*

I am so disappointed. This gives a nice flawless finish, but it is irritating my skin.  It feels tight and dry and I get itchy around my nose and close to my eye.  Something in it must be drying or I am allergic to something in it.  Has anyone else had a similar reaction?


----------



## makeup_junkie (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow.  Seriously.  This is the best liquid foundation ever.  EVER.  I'm absolutely in love with this.  I've *finally* found a good foundation.


----------



## nicemeka (Mar 28, 2006)

I had brought the Studio Fix Liquid Foundation this weekend and I have combination skin. It felt really light and I didn't have to deal with any oily skin except for my nose but the blot powder took care of that. After a while later during the day my face started to look orange. I didn't wear it anymore, but I'm going to try it again. If not and see, but if not I'm just going to have to stick with my Studio Tec NW45.


----------



## luminious (Mar 31, 2006)

Studio Fix Fluid is my first MAC foundation and I love it. I got the 190 brush also and that applies it nicely, but I notice the brush needs to be cleaned a lot. I been using the regular blot powder for awhile now and got the loose just to try. I only use it when I first apply my make-up. For touch ups I use the compact.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I just came home with a Studio Fix Liquid in NW25 and Loose Blot Powder in Medium Dark and a new 187.  This is hands down, the nicest liquid foundation that I have ever tried.  It gives me such a smooth makeup type and it blends seamlessly for me.  I am going to wear it for a week and see how it goes with the oilies and makeup seperation.  That is the biggest issue that I have with mineral makeup.  By 3:00 my forehead is an oil slick and the powder starts to break up. 

Pure Luxe is the best mineral makeup that I have ever tried, especially in dealing with the oil issue but I still get some slickies :/

Let's see how the Studio Fix Liquid works out._

 
Hey Jude, How is this working for you now? It's been a couple weeks...any news??
Thanks!!!


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 31, 2006)

im an NC42- with the studio fix, im a NC37  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have dry skin, do i still need loose or blot powder to 'set' the make up and make it last longer?


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 31, 2006)

I wear an NC45 in Studio Fix Fluid, NC500 in Hyper Real, and the NC45 in the SPF was a little light for me LOL. I wish their colors were all the same. But I DO like the SFF a LOT!!!


----------



## Padmita (Mar 31, 2006)

I love SFF too, one of the best foundations I've tried IMO. I also have the Loose Blot powder, but I'm not too crazy about it - like so many powders, it goes slightly orange on me and it doesn't keep my skin blotted much longer than any other powder. I think I'll stick with PL You Glow Girl, I can pile that one on my face and it still doesn't go a weird color. But the SFF is definitely a keeper!


----------



## luminious (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_im an NC42- with the studio fix, im a NC37  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have dry skin, do i still need loose or blot powder to 'set' the make up and make it last longer?_

 
i dont think so. blot powder is for oily skin. i would just moisturize before u use the foundation.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_i dont think so. blot powder is for oily skin. i would just moisturize before u use the foundation._

 
not necessarily. i have dry skin, and my favorite, trusted MA told me to get the loose blot powder, because it slightly darkens my foundation shade, since i'm between the nc37 and the nc40 in studio fix fluid. whe i put the blot powder over the foundation, it doesn't hurt my dry skin at all, and evens out my skin tone and gives me a PERFECT complexion. the blot powder works okay on dry skin, so long as you moisturize and have foundation on as well. plus, i put my blot powder on with a brush dampened with fix+. i think the blot powder really sets and finishes studio fix fluid, and i would def. recommend at least trying it in the store, no matter your skin type.


----------



## BabyFu18 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm dissapointed in the studio fix liquid, I went to the store and all the shades are way to dark on me, nc15 was the closest match and it was way to yellow (it looked worse outside in natural light).  If I could find a shade that would match my extremely pale skin maybe it'd be better.


----------



## 2_pink (Apr 1, 2006)

I think i already commented about this in another thread, but oh well. 

Anyways.

I love love love looooove this foundation, perfect match, not cakey, my kind of coverage and it doesnt feel like i have stuff on my face. 

Now everyone is making me want Loose Blot Powder. Ive been trying to set this with other powders but it takes away the nice finish SFF leaves, and looks all powdery. I suppose i could just try it.

Oh, and i got my friend into it as well, she reeeaaallllyyyy wants to try it. She's the one who calls me crazy for loving all this stuff. =)


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 2, 2006)

I finally broke down and bought my first sff after succumbing to the fact that my beloved bare minerals will not work in the summer sweat/humidity
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 OMG It sure is worth the hype. No breakouts,gorgeous buildable coverage and great lasting power. i am hooked.
 I have heard this product has a color shift. does that mean it darkens as it wears throughout the day?
My mua accidentally gave me my reg shade(nw20) instead of what i asked for which was nw25,for summer/sun etc.
But if it darkens, I think I will be ok.
Now I am going to get the blot powder for touch ups.


----------



## misspresh (Jul 2, 2006)

Quick question,

Is the Loose Blot Powder LE? Or permanent?

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought the studio fix liquid on Saturday and the MA used it in my makeover.. it lasted wonderfully all Saturday night.. I forgot to investigate the loose blot powder though.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misspresh* 
_Quick question,

Is the Loose Blot Powder LE? Or permanent?

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought the studio fix liquid on Saturday and the MA used it in my makeover.. it lasted wonderfully all Saturday night.. I forgot to investigate the loose blot powder though._

 
Permanent!


----------



## geeko (Jul 2, 2006)

i really love studio fix fluid loads....as stated by others earlier, I too never wear liquid foundations or foundations as i find many of them too cakey looking. But studio fix fluid is great. it's very light on the skin, and i can blend it out even to give my skin a perfect matt finish that makes my face look natural and flawless without giving that cemented looked. i highly recommend this foundation. 

but i don't wear this on a daily basis though, will wear this only when going shopping or for dinner. Other days, i will stick to my Select tint moisturiser.


----------

